# SPONGY BRAKES



## westex39 (May 30, 2006)

I noticed that the brake pedal has quite a lot of travel after you stop. When stopping all is normal, good braking action and comes to a stop completely. However, once completely stopped you can push the brake pedal down an inch or more. I checked other forums and this complaint is on most of them.
You cannot pump the brakes up. So, I don't think the system has any air in it. My 2006 Frontier only has 2200 miles. I think it has been this way since new. I just happened to notice it recently. 
Does anyone else have this problem? Have you had it checked out by the dealer? I almost believe it is a normal condition.
Thanks for your responses.

westex


----------



## BTF/PTM (Oct 19, 2006)

Does the engine idle change after the truck comes to a stop?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

check the one-way check valve going to the booster


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Perfectly normal


----------



## BTF/PTM (Oct 19, 2006)

Z_Rated said:


> Perfectly normal



+1, I decided to check for this problem on my own 2006 SE with 5400 miles on it. The braking action feels sure and solid, it just happens that the pedal can be moved a lot once the truck is stopped. Probably related to the way the ABS operates. Nothing to worry about as long as stopping remains good.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Has been discussed on many forums for 2nd Gens. Agreed, as long as braking performance 
is not reduced. Even claims of forcing the pedal to the floor while at a stop. Interesting stuff, to say the least. Z


----------



## westex39 (May 30, 2006)

We also have a 2005 GMC Envoy. I tried the same thing on it today. After coming to a complete stop you can push the brake pedal down another 1" to 2" inches. This must be something to do with the power booster unit, because after you shut off the engine and cycle the brake pedal until all the power assist has been bled off, the brake is solid as a rock. I think this is a normal condition.


----------



## MrMorphine (Jul 15, 2005)

it's meant to be that way. the brakes are meant to drop one inch further to help the vehicle in case the power booster fails.


----------



## BTF/PTM (Oct 19, 2006)

Z_Rated said:


> Has been discussed on many forums for 2nd Gens. Agreed, as long as braking performance
> is not reduced. Even claims of forcing the pedal to the floor while at a stop. Interesting stuff, to say the least. Z


Ah, the age of technology. That's not actually your foot activating the brakes...your foot is just telling a computer to operate a bunch of small servos to stop your vehicle according to what all their lil sensors are telling them. A.I. will destroy us all...heh...


----------

